# Where to go?



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I have Monday (May 10) off and plan to spend it smallmouth fishing. I’m new to bass fishing and wondering which harbor area you’d suggest: Ashtabula, Conneaut, or Presque Isle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

ASSuming that you have a boat?? Presque Isle would prob be your safest bet. Water is contained/protected and will not be effected as much by these recent cold fronts.
Throw a suspending jerkbait in water deeper than 8'. The small sloughs inside the bay will probably have some largemouth and pike if you cannot find the smallmouth. 
Also use your electronics and explore the the riprap leading to and from the bay.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Listen to Newbreed...Presque Isle can be on fire this time of year. May is prime.
Boat ramps may be busy, but there is plenty of water for everyone.
Misery Bay is the place to be. Look at Google Maps and you will see Misery Bay.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I was leaning toward PIB anyway, so I’m glad you both went that way. I’ll let you know how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I never made it to Presque, but did get to bula today. Got about a dozen on a ned. All very close to shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

